# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bor hakkında!

## atoybil

Bor hakkında!

'Bor madeni' stratejik bir madde olduğundan, dış politika ile yakından ilgilidir. Bilim adamlarına göre yakın bir gelecekte, en fazla bir nesil sonra, motorlu araçlarda benzin ve mazotun (petrolün) yerini 'Bor' alacaktır. Dünyada bu maddeye sahip ülke sayısı 10ğun altındadır. Bununla beraber % 70 bor rezerviyle dünyanın ihtiyacını 400 yıl tek başına karşılayacak olan Türkiyeğde 2.5 milyar ton bor bulunmakta olup, bunun bugünkü mali değeri 1 TRİLYON DOLARDIR. Ancak maalesef demek zorundayım, en fazla 5-6 milyar dolar karşılığı bu kıymetli madenimiz ABDğye peşkeş çekilmek istenmektedir. 18 Nisan 2001 tarihli Türkiye Gazetesinin 11. sayfasından tam sayfa olarak verilen 'Kurtuluş Borğda' ilmi inceleme yazısında 'Kişi başına gelir 33 bin dolara çıkar' bölümünde şu bilgi yer alıyordu: üzelleştirmeden sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Yüksel Yalova, Türkiyeğnin elinde 1 trilyon dolarlık bor rezervi bulunduğunu belirterek, 'Türkiyeğdeki ticaret hukukçuları, hep beraber bir işe kafa yoralım. Bunu kimseye peşkeş çekmeden bu toplumun refahına sunmanın yolunu bulalım. Bu Türkiyeğnin kurtuluşu demektir. Kişi başına gelirimiz 3 bin dolardan 33 bin dolara çıkar. Bor özelleştirilmesin diye, kim ne söylüyorsa, borun önemiyle ilgili doğru söylüyor. Yani dünyada en büyük bor rezervi Türkiyeğdedir. Doğru. Stratejik bir madendir. Doğrudur...'

13 Ağustos 1974ğten bu yana onbini aşan yazılarım içinde, okuyucularım tarafından en fazla ilgi görenler Bor ile ilgili olanlardır. Milletvekilinden lise öğrencisine kadar çok sayıda kesimden faks, mail ve telefon aldım. Böylesine hayati bir önemi haiz olan bu olaya, gösterdikleri hassasiyetten dolayı tüm okuyucularıma teşekkürü bir borç bilirim. İsterseniz Borğu biraz yakından tanıyalım! BOR: 2 bin 300 santigrad derecede katı halden sıvı hale geçen çok değerli bir madendir. Sanayinin tuzu olarak adlandırılır. Kimyasal özellikler nedeniyle kaliteli bir roket yakıtıdır. Ve bunun dışında 400ğü aşan sanayi sektöründe kullanılır. Cam, e-glas, fiberglas, optik, uzay, seramik, deterjan, diş macunu, motoryağı, araba boyaları, lastiklerin içindeki çelik tellerin güçlendirilmesi (bilgisayar, cep telefonu, walkmanler) bugün küçükseler bu bor sayesindedir. Gübre sanayii, bisküvi, pasta kalıpları, fayansların parlaklığı, yanmaz kumaş, yanık ve yara merhemleri sadece Borğun kullanıldığı 400 alandan birkaçıdır. IMFğnin baskısıyla, verilen 12-15 milyar doların bedeli ve tavizi olarak 1 trilyon dolarlık madenler, birkaç milyar dolar karşılığı elimizden alınmak isteniyor. Bu yapılmak istenenler bütün Türk milleti için gayet hazin bir tablodur. Eğer bu hataya düşülürse, bunu ne şimdiki nesil ne de gelecek nesiller, hiçbir zaman unutmayacak ve her zaman esefle anacaklardır! Borğun özelleştirilmesi IMFğye verilen belgede taahhüt edilmektedir. Zaten Türkiye, IMF ile aleyhimize olan Gümrük Birliği arasında sıkıştığı için krizden krize girmektedir. U.S. Borax şirketi her çareye başvurarak Eti Borğun elindeki Borğu kapmak için fırsat kollamaktadır.

2840 Sayılı Kanunğun 2ğnci maddesinde yer alan 'Bor tuzları, toryum ve uranyum madenlerinin aranması ve işletmesi devlet eliyle yapılır' Eti Bor bürokratik hantallığına rağmen her yıl 150 milyon dolar kar etmektedir. Kaldı ki biraz gayret ile bu kar en az 500 milyon dolara çıkabilir. Bor ve TEKEL devletin en fazla kar getiren KİTğleri olduğu halde satılmak istenmesi yani özelleştirilmesi akla, mantığa ve ekonomik kurallara aykırıdır. Güney Amerikağda kriz çıkarıp buradaki Bor madenlerini ele geçiren (Citibank Venture Capital) yani Citibank bir anda devlet gücüne erişmiştir. U.S. Boraxğın sahibi Avustralya-İngiliz kökenli Yahudidir. Bor özelleştirilirse Amerika ve İngiltere zenginleşecek, Türkiye ise gelecek nesillerin en büyük zenginliğini IMFğye teslim olmuş bürokratların yüzünden kaybedecektir. Borğun özelleştirilmesine 'ihanet' diyenlerin haklı olup olmadığını zaman gösterecektir. İstanbul Teknik üniversitesi Maden Fakültesi üğretim Görevlesi Prof. Dr. Güven ünalğa göre 'BOR=REFAH'tır.

12 Nisan 2001 tarihinde Cumhuriyet Gazetesinde İlhan Selçukğun 'Pencere' köşesindeki yazısında şu bölüm çok önemlidir: '....Lord Curzonğun Lozanğda İsmet Paşağya söyledikleri bugün geçerli... Ne demişti Lord Curzon:

-Paşa istediklerimizin hiçbirini (bazılarını ) vermiyor. Evet demiyorsun; hepsini cebime koyuyorum; Sende para yok! Para bir bende bir de benim yanımdakilerde var bunu bilesin.

Lordğun yanımdaki dediği kişi Amerikağnın Lozan Konferansığndaki temsilcisiydi. Lord, lafını şöyle sürdürmüştü: -Başaramayacaksınız, dönüp dolaşıp para için yine bize geleceksiniz, şimdi cebime koyduklarımı birer birer çıkarıp önüne koyacağım. Hepsini size ödeteceğim.

Acaba dış ve iç borç bataklığına Türkiyeğyi iten dış güçler ve onların temsilcileri ülkemizin zengin kaynaklarını elimizden mi almak istiyorlar?!.. Telekom, Bor, Manavgat suyu, özelleştirilmiyor. Bana göre bizi iflasa sürükleyen dış güçler bizim değerlerimizi REHİN alıyorlar. Satış ve özelleştirme değil!..

M. Necati üzfatura / Türkiye Gazetesi / 11.05.2001

*Bor madeni ve gerçekler*

Bor ile ilgili yazılarımı ısrarla okuyucularım istemektedirler. Hatta bu konunun televizyon programlarıyla kamuoyuna anlatılmasını talep etmektedirler. üünkü kamuoyu, dünyadaki bor rezervinin yüzde 70ğten fazlasının Türkiyeğde olduğunu ve en az 2.5 milyar ton bora sahip olduğumuzu ve bunun ise dünya piyasa değerlerine göre 1 trilyon dolar olduğunu, Türkiyeğdeki borun dünyanın 350 yıllık ihtiyacını karşılayabileceğini ve sanayide en az 450 maddede kullanıldığını ilk defa öğrenmişlerdir.
Bor 1978 yılında devletleştirilmiş olup; bunu işleten Eti- Bor kar etmekte ise de, verimli değildir. İstenildiği takdirde bu karı en az 5 misline yani 1 milyar dolara çıkarmak mümkündür. Elbette borun özelleştirilmesi maskesi altında (şimdiden tespit edilen) muhtemelen ABD şirketlerine ölü eşek fiyatına satılmasına karşıyız. Ama devlet dövize ihtiyaç duyduğu bu kriz döneminde borun mümkün olan karını neden 1 milyar dolara çıkarmıyor? Bunu engelleyen güçler kimlerdir. Dünya bor piyasasında büyük gelir sağlayan uluslararası şirketler, bu gelirini Türkiyeğden bor alarak yapmaktadırlar. Bor kamulaştırılmadan önce gelir 50 milyon dolar idi. Bugün 300 milyon ise de, uzmanlara göre bu gelirin 1.5 milyar dolara çıkarılması mümkündür. 
Deterjan sanayiinden kullanılan ğsodyum perboratğı ithal etmekteyiz. Bu ise Türkiyeğnin ucuza sattığı tinkal ve perborattan yapılır. Hammaddeyi ucuza satıp sodyum perboratı fahiş fiyata alıyoruz. AB ülkeleri kazanıyor. Avrupağya hammaddeyi 140 dolara satıyoruz. 667 dolar fazlası ile 817 dolara satın alıyoruz. Yıllık kaybımız 150 milyon dolardır. Yani bordan kazanılan 300 milyon doların yarısı sadece deterjan sanayiinde kullanılan (sodyum perborat)ğa gidiyor. ABD ve AB, Türkiyeğyi bir bor deposu olarak görmektedir. İç piyasada 250 dolar olan boru dışarıda 140 dolara satıyoruz. ABDğnin isteği ile 1957ğde Türkiyeğdeki boru ğDemirperde ülkelerine satışını yasakladık. Bor üzerinde hakimiyet kuran ABD, şimdi bora sahip olmak istemektedir. Telekomğun, CIAğnın yan kuruluşu bir firmaya, borun ise ABD firmalarına verileceği şayiası kuvvetlidir. Dünya piyasasında satılan borun yüzde 88ği Türk malıdır. Ama kazanan ABDğli firmalardır. TEKEL, ABDğnindir. Bor madeninin Türkiyeğde işlenmesini önlemek için iç piyasada 250 dolara satılıyor ve sanayici boru işleyemiyor. Dışa 140 dolara satılan bor, iç piyasada da 140 dolara satılsın. Ama bu AB ülkelerinin işine gelmez! IMF buna karşı, Bush karşı, olur mu öyle şey! Eti-Bor yüzlerce Türk işadamını farklı fiyatlarla batırarak bir nevi AB ve ABDğye hizmet etmiştir. Bu görüş Türkiye Madenciler Derneği Başkanı İsmet Kasapoğluğnun görüşüdür. Eti Holding, Danıştayğa bu fiyat farkının sebebini açıklamaktan imtina etmiştir. Yani açıklayamamıştır. Her halde devlet sırrıdır? Kaldı ki ABDğnin boru dış piyasada 25 dolardır. (Kalitesiz olduğu için) 
FP Adıyaman Milletvekili Mahmud Göksu ve arkadaşları bor için Meclis Araştırma ünergesi vermiştir. Bilim adamlarımız da borun özelleştirilmesine (yani özelleştirme maskesi altında ABDğye satılmasına) karşıdırlar. 
üukurova üniversitesi Mühendislik Fakültesi Dekan Yardımcısı Prof. Dr. Mesut Anıl, uzay teknolojisinde de kullanılan bor madenini 21. yüzyılın petrolü olarak tanımladı. Dünya bor rezervinin yüzde 70ğinin Türkiyeğde olduğunu belirten Prof. Dr. Anıl, ğTürkiyeğnin dış borcu 106 milyar dolar. Türkiyeğdeki bor madeni rezervinin değeri ise bunun on kat üstünde. Geleceğimizi satmayınğdedi. Hükümetten Türkiyeğdeki bor madenlerine sahip çıkmasını isteyen Prof. Dr. Mesut Anıl, ğTüm dünyayı kontrol etmek gayesinde olan ABDğnin dünya bor rezervindeki payı, ancak yüzde 13. Bu maden sadece Türkiye, ABD, şili, Peru, İtalya, İran ve Rusyağda çıkmaktadır. Bu yüzden de oldukça değerlidir. Bor madenleri Türkiyeğnin geleceğidirğ diye konuştu. 
ğOrta Doğu için petrol nasıl bir lütufsa, bor madeni de Türkiye için aynı anlamı taşıyorğ diyen Prof. Dr. Anıl, daha sonra şunları söyledi: ğNe yazık ki, bu madeni işleyebileceğimiz tesis yok. Bor madenini işletmeler kurup mamul hale getirip satarsak, dünya tröstü biz oluruz. Ama bunu maalesef bu kafayla gerçekleştiremeyizğ Bor, Eskişehir Seyitgazi, Kütahya Emet, Balıkesir Bigadiç, Sultançayır, Bursa Mustafakemalpaşa bölgelerinde çıkarılıyor. Ama ne yazık ki, bu madeni işleyecek tesis kuramıyoruz.ğ Kurdurmuyorlar!..

M.Necati üzfatura
Türkiye Gazetesi

----------


## atoybil

Bor içinde yokluk

Bor, Türk sanayicisine 250, yabancıya 140 dolara satılıyor. Bu yüzden bor sanayi gelişmedi. Bor zengini Türkiye, işlenmiş bor için yıllardır dışa döviz akıttı. İhraç ettiği 'bor'u, 3-4 kat pahalıya geri aldı. 

Ufuk şanlı / İSTANBUL

"21. yüzyılın petrolü" diye tanımlanan ve uzay teknolojisinden bilişim sektörüne, nükleer teknolojiden savaş sanayiine kadar pek çok alanın vazgeçilmez hammaddesi durumuna gelen "bor"la ilgili tartışmalar bitmek bilmiyor. Dünyadaki toplam rezervlerin yüzde 70'ine sahip olan Türkiye, hammadde olarak ihraç ettiği boru içeride işleyemediği için sattığı fiyatın 3-4 misli fazlasıyla işlenmiş olarak geri alıyor. Yaptığımız araştırmalara göre bunun sebebi, bir zamanlar devlet eli ile kurulmuş olan Etibank'ın yanlış politikası.

İşleyecek gücümüz var

Hükümet ortaklarının, özelleştirilmesi konusunda stratejik önemi nedeniyle uzlaşamadıkları bor madeninde Türkiye, Eti Holding Aş aracılığı ile dünya piyasasının yüzde 88'ini kontrol altında tutuyor. Rezervler konusunda dünyada tekel oluşturan ülkemiz, bor'un mamule dönüştürmesinde bir türlü başarılı olamıyor. Bunun sebepleri üzerine görüş bildiren Türk müteşebbisler Etibank'ı suçluyorlar. Etibank yüzünden büyük zarara uğrayarak bu alanda yatırım yapmaktan vazgeçmek zorunda kaldığını söyleyen işadamı Hasan üetin, Türkiye'nin boru işlemek için yeterli teknolojik altyapı ve bilgi birikimine sahip olduğunu söyledi. üetin şu iddiaları dile getirdi: "Türkiye'de bor madenlerini işlemek ve sanayicilik yapmak isteyenlerin önleri bizzat devlet tarafından kapatılıyor. Bugün devlete ait Etibank, boru Türk sanayicisine 250 dolara, yabancı yatırımcıya ise 140 dolara veriyor. Böyle bir ortamda nasıl Türk sanayicisi yatırım yapsın? Etibank'ın fiyat adaletsizliği yüzünden birçok yerli sanayici bu işten vazgeçerken, yabancı işletmeler hatta bor çıkaran ülkeler bile ucuz hammadde almak için sıraya giriyorlar." 

Fiyat eşitliği sağlansın

Bor endüstrisinde faaliyet gösterirken iflasın eşiğine gelen işadamı Metin Erözlü de Türkiye'de yaşanan özelleştirme tartışmalarının gerçekçi olmadığını savunuyor. Etibank tarafından işletilen borun Türk sanayicisi dışında herkesin kullanımına açık olduğunu söyleyen Erözlü, Etibank tekelinin kalkması veya en azından fiyat eşitliğinin sağlanması halinde Türkiye'nin bordan büyük paralar kazanabileceğini ifade ediyor. 

Bor alanında çalışan işadamlarının sıkıntılarını Türkiye Madenciler Derneği Başkanı İsmet Kasapoğlu da destekliyor. Kasapoğlu, sorunun adresine işaret ederken, "Türkiye bor kaynaklarının yüzde 70'ine sahip; ama dünya bor piyasasının yüzde 20'sini kontrol edebiliyor. Bunun nedeni ise 20 yıldır yüzlerce yerli işletmeciyi farklı fiyat uygulamalarıyla batıran Eti Holding'dir." diyor. 

üıkarması kolay

Roket yakıtından diş macununa, yüksek ısıya dayalı kalıplardan beyazlatıcıya, iletişimden sanayiye kadar çok geniş bir kullanım alanı olan boru hammadde olarak satan Türkiye, işlenmiş ürünleri almak için her yıl 500 milyon dolara yakın bir para harcıyor. TüBİTAK öğretim üyesi Doç. Dr. Erhan Kalafatoğlu, sanılanın aksine bor madenlerinin çıkarılmasının son derece kolay olduğunu belirterek, borun işlenmesi veya çıkarılması için gerekli olan teknolojik altyapının Türkiye'de bulunduğunu söyledi.

----------


## atoybil

Bor madenleri yeryüzünde mineral tuzlar şeklinde bulunmaktadır. 

Onlarca bor tuzundan ticari değeri olanlar aşağıdaki tabloda gösterilmiştir. Türkiye'de işletilen bor madenleri tinkal, kolemanit ve 

uleksittir.Bor madenleri içindeki B2O3 oranına göre değerlendirilir. İçinde daha fazla B2O3 içeren bor madeni az olanına göre daha değerlidir. 

Mineral, Formülü, % B2O3, Bulunduğu Yer

Tinkal, Na2B4O7(10 H2O), 32,0, Türkiye, ABD

Kernit, Na2B4O7 (5 H2O), 51,0, Türkiye, ABD, Arjantin

Kolemanit, Ca2B6O11 (5 H2O, 50,8 Türkiye, ABD

Uleksit, NaCaB5O9 (8 H2O), 43,0 Türkiye, ABD, Arjantin

Propertit, NaCaB5O9 (5 H2O), 49,6 Türkiye, ABD

Szaybelit, MgBO2 (OH), 41,4 Kazakistan

Hidroborasit, CaMgBO11 (6 H2O), 50,5, Türkiye

Dünya'da ve Türkiye'de Bor Madeni Rezervleri 
Dünyadaki bor madeni rezervlerinin % 66'sı Türkiye'dedir. Dünyada işetilen toplam 488 milyon tonluk rezervin 320 milyon tonu Türkiye'dedir. 

Dünya'da işletilen ve tahmin edilen bor madeni rezervlerinin B2O3 miktarlarına göre dağılımı yüzdesi aşağıdaki tablodadır. 

ülke, İşletilen Rezerv Miktarı, İşletilen Rezerv %, Bilinen Rezerv Miktarı, Bilinen Rezerv %

Türkiye, 320.000.000, 66 %, 803.000.000, 63%

ABD, 60.000.000, 12 %, 209.000.000, 16%

Kazakistan, 54.000.000, 11 %, 136.000.000, 11%

üin, 27.000.000, 6 %, 36.000.000, 3%

Güney Amerika, 27.000.000, 6 %, 91.000.000, 7%

Toplam 488.000.000, 100 %, 1.275.000.000, 100%



Türkiye'de bugüne kadar işletilmiş bor madeni ocakları ve bulundukları yöreler tabloda gösterilmiştir. 
şehir
İlçe-Yöre
Maden Adı
Maden Cinsi

Balıkesir
Susurluk, Bigadiç, Sındırgı, Küçükler
Aziziye, Sultançayırı, Tulu, Salmanlı, Ankara, Acep, Domuz, Kireçlik, Kurtpınar, Faraş, Günevi, Beğendikler, Yeniköy 
Kolemanit ve Uleksit

Kütahya
Emet
Hisarcık, Harmanköy, Espey, Killik
Kolemanit

Bursa
Kestelek
Kestelek
Kolemanit

Eskişehir
Kırka
Göçenoluk, Harmankaya, 
Tinkal



İşletilen Maden Rezervleri 

Kırka'daki tinkal cevheri yaklaşık %25-26 civarıda B2O3 ihtiva etmekte, çıkarılan cevher Kırka'daki 1.150.000 ton/yıl cevheri işleyecek kapasitedeki konsantratör tesislerinde zenginleştirilerek B2O3 oranı %32-33'e yükseltilmekte ve tane büyüklüğüne göre klasifiye edilmektedir. Kırka Konsantratör Tesisi 1975 yılından beri faaliyettedir. 

Emet'te bulunan ve yaklaşık %28 ile %37 arasında B2O3 ihtiva eden kolemanit yataklarından çıkarılan cevher ise toplam 1.200.000 ton/yıl cevheri işleyecek kapasitedeki konsantratör Tesisinde yıkanarak B2O3 oranı %43-45'e yükseltilmekte ve ürün klasifiye edilmektedir.. 

Bigadiç yöresinde bulunan ve ortalama %30-32 civarında B2O3 ihtiva eden tüvenan kolemanit cevherini zenginleştirerek B2O3 oranını %40-44'e yükselten, cevher zenginleştirme tesisi 1979 sonundan beri işletmede olup, kapasitesi 600.000 ton/yıl tüvenan cevherdir. 

Bigadiç yöresinde bulunan ve ortalama %30-32 civarında B2O3 ihtiva eden tüvenan kolemanit cevherini zenginleştirerek B2O3 oranını %40-44'e yükselten, cevher zenginleştirme tesisi 1979 sonundan beri işletmede olup, kapasitesi 600.000 ton/yıl tüvenan cevherdir. 

Kestelek Işletmetmesi'nde de 200.000 ton/yıl tüvenan cevher zenginleştirme kapasiteli konsantratör tesisi faaliyet göstermektedir. 

Kullanım Alanları 

üretilen bor madenlerinin % 10'a yakın bir bölümü, doğrudan bor madeni olarak kullanılırken, % 90'ı bor ürünü üretiminde kullanılmaktadır. 


Kolemanit ve uleksit maden olarak, doğrudan doğruya cam elyafları ve cam yünü üretiminde kullanılabilmektedir. Kolemanit ve uleksit'in cam 
elyafı üretimindeki alternatifi borik asittir.

----------

